# Caterpillar_Construction



## JRE313 (May 11, 2012)

This is my first HDr using photomatix 4.2. There is a new preset called "Paintery 2"

I was going for a more surreal type look because after-all, its just construction equipment. So I thought it would make the photo a little more interesting.
 I guess you guys calls this "Overcooked"
Anyway, Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 11, 2012)

Love the perspective!

Great shot and processing. One suggestion would be to lighten up the left part of the sky in the clouds area. You did good!

I would not consider this over cooked at all IMO.


----------



## JRE313 (May 11, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Love the perspective!
> 
> Great shot and processing. One suggestion would be to lighten up the left part of the sky in the clouds area. You did good!



WOW good eye!!


----------



## Bynx (May 11, 2012)

I read your explanation. Its not that bad. Just too saturated to me. And that sky is pretty dark from the processing.


----------

